

Content-driven APIs and RSS feeds - vincentellis

I&#x27;m looking for a few content-driven APIs and RSS feeds for a mashup website i&#x27;m building. Like Yahoo! News and Flickr, which allow you to submit a GET request and get a list of items based on a specific keyword. Like getting all news about &quot;michael jackson&quot; and pictures of &quot;R2D2&quot;.<p>Do you guys know any other public APIs and RSS feeds with such feature, without rate limits?
======
klaussilveira
There's Google Blog Search:
[https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=shadowrun&tbm=blg&outp...](https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=shadowrun&tbm=blg&output=rss)

And The Guardian feeds:
[http://www.theguardian.com/help/feeds](http://www.theguardian.com/help/feeds)

